# Oh god - the new football manager is out - goodbye life.



## Kaka Tim (Oct 21, 2011)

Any other champ man/football manager addicts on here?

I have been wasting countless hours on this since the very first version back in the mid 90s.

The new one is out and worrtingly it is getting rave reviews. I will try to resist by I know I will be buying this and putting my relationship, home and health under serious duress as a result.

Entertaining review in the graun -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technolog...r-2012-pc-mac?commentpage=2#start-of-comments

Some of the comments are hiliarious -



> I remember a hilarious Guardian blog that descended into people comparing how addicted they were to this great series of games.
> I laughed so hard when I read that one guy got dressed into a suit for Cup Final day and _shook hands with a doorknob on his bedroom door to signify the opposing manager_


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 21, 2011)

Surely everyone gets dressed into a suit for cup finals (Champions League though, I'm not pissing about for every cup final that comes along) but "shaking hands" with a doorknob is a bit much.

I'm glad I'm too skint to buy this though, ah what I could have made of myself had I never picked up champy ...


----------



## Mungy (Oct 24, 2011)

23 hours played so far


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

Avoided for many years. Dangerous


----------



## mack (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/quiz/2015/feb/10/football-quiz-championship-manager-93-94


16/20 - not bad


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2015)

I've just bought this. It's entirely possible that you may never hear from me ever again.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm playing this. Not for much longer, I don't think, I just can't get along with it. Stupid little idiot players running the wrong way all the time  and can I FUCK keep a clean sheet no matter what tactics I employ


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 31, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm playing this. Not for much longer, I don't think, I just can't get along with it. Stupid little idiot players running the wrong way all the time  and can I FUCK keep a clean sheet no matter what tactics I employ



Is that you Jose?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 31, 2015)

lolol


----------

